# garmin edge 205 maps?



## mtnbrewer (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wondering if any of youu out there that have the garming edge have any luck inn uploading maps from other files? Im having a tough time finding any info on this and was under the impression when i bought it that you could take other peoples rides and upload them to this? 

Thanks


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Go check out the motionbased.com web site. You can load "courses" (basically other people's tracks) but not maps. Mapping is a feature of next year's models for 2008.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Yup, courses is the best you can do for the edge 205 & 305...

BM


----------



## mtnbrewer (Nov 14, 2006)

*is it me?*

I cant find anything on motion based that lets you download a course. I have been using the motionbased site for a few months and find it to be a little slow and not so user friendly. Maybe thats why I havnt paid for the upgrade. If i could download courses and such then i would pay the fee?? Maybe its just me??


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

OK.... maybe it is you, so I'll get more specific. Go to http://trails.motionbased.com and search for the name of a trail you know, or an area you want to ride. You'll get a list showing the poster's username, the area, distance, altitude gain, etc. Click on any of the "Export" links at the bottom of the "summary data" column. You can download a CRS (Course file for the Edge), GPX (a common standard gps track format that works with google earth and other software), or an HST file (for direct import into Garmin Training Center). It's the CRS file that you want.

You should also grab the Motionbased Agent software to upload tracks to Motionbased, as it also allows you to load CRS files onto your Edge. You may need to open a free account (which you already have) on Motionbased to get the software.

Once you've downloaded your CRS file from Motionbased to your computer, you can fire up the MB Agent software and click on Import Files. Browse to where you saved the CRS file, and "Send to Connected Device" (assuming your Edge is plugged in to the USB).

That's it. When you get to the trailhead, on your edge, click the mode button to go to Training, then Courses, then select the course, and you "Do Course". After that you'll see a timer and click the start button.

There are lots of other ways to accomplish the same thing... you can go Download direct to the GPS Device (though it goes through MB agent anyway); you can convert GPX files to CRS files using free software, for example. I use G7toWin to download and upload waypoints and other info to and from the device, and most current mapping and GPS software will talk to the device, but there is no "mapping" feature.

Yes it is slow, but it's been getting better... I only have the free account as well.

Enjoy


----------



## mtnbrewer (Nov 14, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks!! Hey Kanga, Thanks alot for the detailed report on this. That was exactly what I was trying to figure out.. If your ever up riding in the Kernville area please stop in at our brewpub and let me buy you something cold!! Thanks again..

KS


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

mtnbrewer said:


> Thanks!! Hey Kanga, Thanks alot for the detailed report on this. That was exactly what I was trying to figure out.. If your ever up riding in the Kernville area please stop in at our brewpub and let me buy you something cold!! Thanks again..
> 
> KS


I'll be there in November for the Kern Gathering....This year was the first year I haven't guided up there since 1994. Bummer really. See ya in Nov!


----------



## BeeTee (Jul 25, 2006)

bmadau said:


> Yup, courses is the best you can do for the edge 205 & 305...
> 
> BM


Actually, the above statement used to be true until a few days ago.

I was faced with the same limitation for my Edge 205, so I made CourseMapper (http://coursemapper.hostsnake.com/)

This website lets you draw maps using Google Maps as an underground. The maps you create can be combined with a previous coursetrack or a downloaded course from somebody else. That way you can have the course (the line to follow) and the map (the other possible roads or landmarks) in one screen. 
Since today it also supports time and altitude data of the imported courses, so the virtual partner will work as well, and also the elevation chart will be actual..

Neat huh?

check it out at: http://coursemapper.hostsnake.com/

Cheers,
Henk


----------



## BeeTee (Jul 25, 2006)

The CourseMapper site has been moved to a new server a while ago already.

*The new URL is : www.CourseMapper.com*

It now offers more features such as:
- Elevation profile for the course
- Direct load and save to your Garmin Device using the Garmin Communicator Plugin
- A CourseCompacter feature that compacts courses, gpx tracks, and Garmin Fitness Activities.
- Routes are supported as well..

Find more info at www.CourseMapper.com

Cheers!


----------

